# Gonna start wadefishing



## lil_fishkrzy (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey y'all I am about to start wadefsihing and I was wondering what you need and what brands y'all use for stringers etc... 
Thanks 
Lil F


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Go to Baad marine off hwy 6 near alvin they will outfit ya they have it all and then some!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Hook set belt and stringer, boga grip, reef boots, and Simms wading gear for wintertime


----------

